# Fisher Minute Mount 2 Lift Problem....Help Please



## TJohnston

Hey Everyone,
Fisher Minute Mount 2 lifts only about 6" off ground. Creaking and Slow. Can get to raise almost all the way up with help from a jack. Replaced Motor, Replaced Hyd Lift Arm, Replaced Hyd Line, Replaced Pump......Still no luck. Any Ideas?????


----------



## no lead

pump relief valve is backed out. turn it in with a straight screwdriver.


----------



## TJohnston

Tried turning what we think is the relief valve. Driver side off of the valve manifold, next to breather? Also tried cleaning cartridges behind solenoids. Still No Luck!


----------



## LON

TJohnston;1165854 said:


> Tried turning what we think is the relief valve. Driver side off of the valve manifold, next to breather? Also tried cleaning cartridges behind solenoids. Still No Luck!


Nope, that was a cross-over relief. PS there will be a 2 slotted screws just like the DS you tried. Main relief is the forward upper one. Turn 2-1/2 to 2-3/4 off bottom for main relief.


----------



## gtiguy

Did you figure out whats up? Im having similar issues


----------



## TJohnston

*Problem Solved.*

Thanks for all the help. We ended up dropping it off at a repair place, and they dont know what they did to fix it. They believe it was just a faulty o-ring at the base of the pump. They tried cleaning and changing the cartridges with no luck. They never touched any of the relief valves. 
GTIGuy I would probably recommend checking the o-ring that seats the pump or the small o-ring on the shaft of the pump.


----------



## mycirus

I just went through this last month. My relief valve could not be adjusted because the screws were rusted in. Cost me a pretty penny for a new relief valve body (700 dollar part). But my plow raises now and Im happy.


----------



## oarie

Just following up on this as I found this post when I did a google search for the problem that I was having and it got me going in the right direction to figure out my problem so I though I'd share my solution. Fist though I just want to say that adjusting valves is more than just turning it all the way in and then backing it out some pre-determined amount to do not use anyone elses settings and the recommended setting is meant to be a safe starting point only. Use a pressure gauge capable of 3000+ PSI to avoid damage to your pump, lines etc. and most importantly people working near the plow.

My problem was that the plow would sometimes go up very slowly and sometimes it would go up just fine. A lot of the backyard mechanis I had talked to thought it sounded like a valve sticking. All it turned out to be was the relief valve was set by the previous shop that I had the plow serviced at to the factory recommended 2-1/2 turns out. This was giving me only 950 or so PSI. To raise the pressure I had to go to only 1-1/2 turns out. I don't know if this is symptomatic of another failing or failed component but for now my plow is working perfectly which is just how I like it. Hopefully it will get me through the rest of the season and then I will have it serviced by another Fisher dealer as I really do not need a place working on my plow that just simply turns the valves to where Fisher says to use as a starting point and then leaves them there without checking the pressure to verify that it is correct.

Can anyone think of why I have to be in so far on the relief valve, or is this near where some of you are running. Others I've talked to seem to think 1-1/2 turns out is too far in. The pressure is good though so I'm gonna leave it there until someone gives me a good reason why I shouldn't.

Thanks.


----------



## kenp1960

*Plow won't lift*

minute mount 2 plow. Plow will not go up or left or right. hyd fluid is full. at beginning of season i replaced the 3 solinoid valves and the solinoids.Sounds like the motor is working. Hyd fluiod was Low but I filled it. this has been an intermitant problem.Was tapping the motor then it would work. Now the ram that lifts the plow only lifts the plow until there is tension on the chain then thats it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oarie

Sometimes water gets into the hydraulic oil and then causes the fluid to become slush. Check for that. If that is not your problem it could be low hydraulic pressure. If any of the hydraulics are actuating at all your motor is working to some degree at least.


----------



## kenp1960

Removed motor & pump and brought itinto the house much warmer there. oil resevoir had ice and water pickup tube screen clogged.Went tolocal fisher dealer and purchased new filter & screen new breather cap just in case and new o-ring hyd oil.Put it all back together and installed it. Working great. Once in awhile it seems a little sluggish lifting or angling. Any suggestions?


----------



## oarie

Check your line pressure. I got a gauge at the Fisher dealer for around $80 and I keep it in my glove box along with a flat head screwdriver and the necessary wrenches to connect/disconnect the hydraulic lines. Make sure your pressure is within spec and adjust accordingly if necessary. I assume you replaced the o-rings at the same time as you replaced your filter? Those o-rings are what let the water in in the first place. I know you did and I know that you know that already. I'm more or less saying it so others reading the thread in the future understand it also.

As an afterthought, the first place the slush occurs is usually inside the lines themselves so your sluggishness may be a precursor to having slush inside the reservoir and thus cause your intermittent sluggishness. You may have already fixed that problem by doing what you've already done.


----------

